

Pause - Quarterly curated magazine with the best music news from around the web. - adrianleb
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pause-quarterly-magazine-curated/id811245379?mt=8

======
shenanigoat
Looks like a beautiful app. Quarterly though? That doesn't seem to jibe with
typical content consumption. I would likely forget I had this app every 3
months.

------
steoreilly
great to see Pause featured by Apple in the iTunes App Store again

